
Amazon considering online prescriptions - coloneltcb
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/16/amazon-selling-drugs-pharamaceuticals.html
======
axxs
This will be interesting considering that different countries have different
medical schemes, I would forsee this would be aimed solely at the US market.

Even amongst countries where the costs of medication are heavily subsidised
there can be a very large difference in pricing.

eg: Oxycontin on the PBS is atm $37AUD a pack of 28 at 80mg strength in
Australia ($5.30 if on a concession eg: unemployed), in the US its $408.63USD
a pack of 20 (via drugs.com)

~~~
gumby
The article discusses this -- they have a pilot in Japan where doctors sell
drugs directly to patients. Mexico or France would be good candidates.

~~~
axxs
ok cheers. I read that as local pharmacists giving approval for Amazon to
deliver, where I thought Amazon is looking at doing e-prescriptions and
entering that market themselves.

Interesting as well that Japan can dispense category 1 drugs via a pharmacist
okaying an online form submission of symptoms, and not a doctor. (going via
the link on Japan Times)

I guess it's convoluted as they say.

